
Nearly 200M US voter records leaked - dvanwag
https://www.cnet.com/news/huge-trove-of-198-million-us-voter-records-leaked/
======
CarolineW
Pick your source for this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586833)
(upguard.com) : 314 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14594770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14594770)
(upguard.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14592289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14592289)
(wired.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14590707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14590707)
(washingtonpost.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14589285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14589285)
(forbes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14589096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14589096)
(mashable.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14587195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14587195)
(thehill.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14587124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14587124)
(gizmo.do)

